# Young kittens wanted



## Bluexena (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi All,

We want to give a nice home to 1 or 2 kittens, 2-4 months old. If you have them, know someone who does or are about to have unwanted ones, please let me know. Off course, I am in searching process as we speak as well. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Oscars mam (Aug 22, 2011)

Look into your local cat rescues there will be plenty needing homes there


----------



## Bluexena (Jan 20, 2013)

Oscars mam said:


> Look into your local cat rescues there will be plenty needing homes there


Yap, am searching for them tonight.


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi there, where abouts are you based?


----------



## Bluexena (Jan 20, 2013)

Hannahmourneevans said:


> Hi there, where abouts are you based?


Hiya,

I am in Milton Keynes area.


----------

